# Gore Shake dry vs Stretch version



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone have experience with the original and the stretch version of Gore Shakedry jackets? I'm curious about the value vs increased cost. Seems like the fit will be better but how much better.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't help with the comparison to the original, but I do have the stretch version and the stretching makes the fit so much nicer than any other "rain" or windbreaker jacket I have worn. It also gives for additional layers.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Have you had a chance to pack it down to put in a Jersey pocket and if so does it fit in one easily?


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Srode said:


> Have you had a chance to pack it down to put in a Jersey pocket and if so does it fit in one easily?


Of course it depends on the size of your jersey pockets. It rolls up better than my other jackets and I can stuff it into any of my jersey pockets. On the smaller one's I wouldn't say easily. It will go, but takes some shoving effort and some of it sticks out. I stopped wearing any of those jerseys if I expect I will need pocket space on a ride. 

I have one jacket that I can't fit even in my largest jersey pocket.


----------

